# What percent of people have DP and DR?



## MobiusX (Jul 27, 2010)

Where can I find the statistics of how many people in the world have these disorders, and also for the US?


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

MobiusX said:


> Where can I find the statistics of how many people in the world have these disorders, and also for the US?


I'm sure there are statistics somewhere. But do you really think they will be accurate? I went 7 years with DP/DR and didn't know what the heck it was until a doctor in the Army told me. There's got to be many people out there who have no clue what this is, and get a BS diagnosis of depression or anxiety.

Movies like "Numb" with Mathew Perry are really shedding light and brining awareness about this dis-order.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi

A New Look at a Neglected Syndrome by Dr Sierra collates a lot of study data. 
Current estimates range from 1-2.5 % of the population


----------



## MobiusX (Jul 27, 2010)

Roz said:


> I'm sure there are statistics somewhere. But do you really think they will be accurate? I went 7 years with DP/DR and didn't know what the heck it was until a doctor in the Army told me. There's got to be many people out there who have no clue what this is, and get a BS diagnosis of depression or anxiety.
> 
> Movies like "Numb" with Mathew Perry are really shedding light and brining awareness about this dis-order.


that's the same thing with other disorders, not everyone is included in those statistics


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

DPD is heavily under-reported. Many people don't seek help for a long time for fear of being sectioned etc.


----------



## MobiusX (Jul 27, 2010)

pancake said:


> DPD is heavily under-reported. Many people don't seek help for a long time for fear of being sectioned etc.


I doubt that the percent is going to change so much by the ones who don't report it, it's not like the percent is going to double. Even if it's 2.5 at the highest right now and those under-reported doubles it, this disorder is still rare.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

MobiusX said:


> I doubt that the percent is going to change so much by the ones who don't report it, it's not like the percent is going to double. Even if it's 2.5 at the highest right now and those under-reported doubles it, this disorder is still rare.


Definitions vary but in the US a rare disease tends to be defined as one that affects less than 200,000 people in the country. 
US population is ~ 309,975,000

1.5 - 2.5 % is far from rare. I'd play lotto if those were the odds


----------

